# FiveMega + ModaMag = WOW!!!!!!



## cqbdude (Feb 26, 2007)

After seeing cmacclel's awesome work earlier, I was reluctant to even post this.
Chris does some amazing work...

Ok...so here is an amature's work...

I was lucky to pick up one of FiveMega's Nickle 1 x 18650 MagC .

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/140324

I really love the way it looks, it has that classic look to it..












But I love Led's , Cree Led's ......so that is where ModaMag comes in the picture..

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/142148&highlight=Modamag

I used one of his excelent or should I say perfect heatsinks..






Add a shark driver , 4 Cree Leds , and 4 McR19xr Reflectors..











This is what you get....when you put them together correctly..:laughing: 






Here are some beamshots...just for comparison...





Mag 1C 1 x 18650 on High..:laughing: 





McLux PD on High





McGizmo 27LT Luxlll on High 

So there you go.....WOW!!! :rock: 

Chrome does make flashlights brighter...:lolsign:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 26, 2007)

You should be very proud. That really turned out great, and well demonstrated with the beamshots !!!


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 26, 2007)

that was really good idea.
of course it comes with a price tag


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 26, 2007)

That is soooo sweet! :rock:


----------



## cqbdude (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank You LuxLuthor....I normally blow up a few cree or a shark board...:laughing: 


Thanks Nanotech...The cost is not as bad as buying a comparable lumen surefire..and its a maglite, its got a Wow factor when you show it to friends and family ....who would have thought a Maglite will be that bright...LOL


3rd_shift ...Thank You sir....you are one of the few that have inspired me to mod Maglites...I always enjoy your tutorials....

Its been great being able to read up on everyones experience modding here in the forum...plenty of people to ask for advice...and of course it doesnt hurt to have Modamag in your neck of the woods, Jonathan helps me a lot...


----------



## Icarus (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice light! :thumbsup: 

I suppose you are running the light on one 18650 cell and the leds are wired 2s2p? 
At what output current did you set the Shark driver to.


----------



## bombelman (Feb 26, 2007)

Whoa, bright !


----------



## Lips (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful Nickel 1C


When the protected C Lith Ion comes out we'll get more runtime too!


Trying to figure out what to do with mine...















.


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 26, 2007)

Just Beautiful. One of a kind. excellent!


----------



## cqbdude (Feb 26, 2007)

Icarus said:


> Very nice light! :thumbsup:
> 
> I suppose you are running the light on one 18650 cell and the leds are wired 2s2p?
> At what output current did you set the Shark driver to.


 

Thanks Icarus...

The light is running on one 18650 but the Leds are serial and the shark was set to 900ma .


----------



## wquiles (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice work 

Will


----------



## farmall (Feb 26, 2007)

great job


----------



## Bob_G (Feb 26, 2007)

> The light is running on one 18650 but the LEDs are serial and the shark was set to 900ma .


So what's the downside of breaking the rules like that? I have a hard time understanding battery setups with multiple LEDs, but you want your running voltage to be at least half your total Vf with a boost driver I thought. I'm pretty sure that's what Wayne says with the Shark. In other words it seems like you'd want either 2xli-ion or the LEDs S/P? Just wondering ...


----------



## modamag (Feb 27, 2007)

*cqbdude: *nice light :twothumbs

*Bob_G: *There is no rule broken, but just some compromise made.

With most boost driver you want your input voltage to be as close as possible to the total Vf. That way you'll get better efficiency. That's probably why Wayne made the recommendation of Vin = 1/2 Vf. So then everyone starts to wire their lights in 2x2 series/parallel configuration to run off one LiIon.

So why on earth would we trade efficiency? Well it's for the peace of mind. If you drive LEDs in 2x2 S/P configuration. You have to perfectly match the Vf otherwise it's unballance load (more current thru one chain and less thru another).

But more importantly, if one LED die it reduces the chances of killing the remaining good unit when you hook them up in series. There are a few occasion Raul & myself have observed an entire chain died, but I still don't quite understand how :thinking:

Oh one last thing. Although the pot is set for 900mA output, this will only occur for a short period of time. It will stablelize down to ~700mA. Until we get better batteries this won't change much.


----------



## Bob_G (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Jonathan, that makes sense. I was thinking of heat with the driver "working" so hard. Maybe lower efficiency is another way of saying higher heat? I have to many BB LuxV lights I think  I know there's something about the original BB that causes it to produce more heat than a NG, but my one BB LuxIII doesn't seem to get hot. All my BB LuxV lights are on single Li-Ion, so it's boosting like crazy compared to a NG on a LuxIII - can't help wondering if that's where some of the heat comes from.

Anyhow, bump for a cool light, even if it does bend the rules


----------



## missionaryman (Mar 1, 2007)

beautiful light and very bright too for an LED


----------



## cqbdude (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank You all for the compliments....

And Big Thank You goes to Jonathan for his very much needed help...:rock: 

Im enjoying the light and impressing friends and co-workers..
Even indoors with all of the flourescent lighting, my co-workers are pretty amazed by the amount of light coming out of this maglite....


----------



## Ledean (Mar 1, 2007)

Cqbdude that is a sweet light.
Great mod along with some cool pictures.
Ledean


----------



## cqbdude (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Ledean....

Im really hooked...Now I want to do a 1D mag with maybe tri- seoul P4..:rock:


----------



## iSHINE7909 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lips said:


> Beautiful Nickel 1C
> 
> 
> When the protected C Lith Ion comes out we'll get more runtime too!
> ...


Superb looking flash!!!!! 
I have found my stock 5D pre 1990 no D in serial number and wish to modify it. I need a metal reflector, glass and power options.


----------

